# Hid Problem



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

Hello again... ok so Im having this huge problem with my HIDs and I have no idea what to do its really aggravating to me. Its like one problem after another with these damn things...
... problem is... i have H11 6000k HIDs, THEY ARE STUCK ON... I just got back from vacation, the sat before i left my HIDs got stuck on so I just yanked the headlight fuses out so they would go off.. I just got back today stuck the fuses back in.. turned my headlights on and wala they worked, turned the headlights off and HIDs are still stuck on... So I just yanked the fuses again... Im not good with electronics at all, I have a feeling its either something with the ballest or it is or isn't grounded properly... In order to get to where I mounted the ballests I have to take off my front bumper (not really wanting to do this)

So I ask for your help, has this happen to anyone else? Why would this be happening? Thank you


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*This only happened with after market HID's you installed? The switch is not communicating with the unit. Ground fault maybe. Are the lights compatible with the OEM's? *


----------



## csette85 (May 2, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *This only happened with after market HID's you installed? The switch is not communicating with the unit. Ground fault maybe. Are the lights compatible with the OEM's? *



Yeah it only happen with the aftermarket HIDs... The lights are compatable its a plug and play set up... They go on, but they stay on idk what the damn prob is and electronics are not my forte... I think its the ground but I was really hoping i didnt have to take off my bumper


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*All I can suggest then is to follow the wiring and make sure it's all secured properly.

If the OEM's do not have a ballast, (I don't know whether they do or not) you installed a ballast as per the new set up could it be the ballast is not compatible with the switch which is overriding it and keeping the lights on all the time and not recognizing the auto feature? Just a thought.*


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*When all else fails read the manuel.*

Read page 3-15 of your owners manuel and see if that helps. It's not the right cure, but it can help calm your fears.


----------

